# Hedgehog Pumpkin Carving



## Sims (Jul 2, 2012)

I carved this pumpkin in remembrance of my baby, Roscoe.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Love it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KylaMissa (Oct 29, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Maximus&Me (Oct 18, 2013)

I love it! Very cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

